# Indians can be gay now



## Harlequin (Jul 2, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/8129836.stm


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 2, 2009)

I heard it only applied in New Delhi, and it could still get overturned. But eh, any progress is good.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 2, 2009)

'a 148-year-old colonial law' OH GOOD JOB BRITS ):<

Anyway great news, firm handshakes all around.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 2, 2009)

WELL WE GOT RID OF OURS A FEW YEARS AGO

SORRY


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 2, 2009)

God damnit, I'm Indian.

And now my mother country's starting to turn into Canada.


----------



## J.T. (Jul 3, 2009)

Momoharu said:


> God damnit, I'm Indian.
> 
> And now my mother country's starting to turn into Canada.


i swear to god if you say that's a bad thing


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 3, 2009)

goodgoodgood.

*shakes VPLJ's hand, then slowly backs away and discreetly wipes hand on shirt for no apparent reason*


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 3, 2009)

J.T. said:


> i swear to god if you say that's a bad thing


Nah, Canada's alright.  But still... What's next, we're gonna be the French's bitches? D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 3, 2009)

If it helps with social progression I don't see how it'd be a bad thing tbh


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 3, 2009)

> WELL WE GOT RID OF OURS A FEW YEARS AGO
> 
> SORRY


There *are* no gays in Britain. Fact.



> 'a 148-year-old colonial law' OH GOOD JOB BRITS ):<
> 
> Anyway great news, firm handshakes all around.


for once I can't make a snide comment in response because Belgium made homosexuals legal in 1795. :(

well I guess you guys had King Leopold. he was a right twat and a half. :)


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 3, 2009)

Britain has a terrible record re: gays anyway. Like, horrible. Gay sex between sixteen year olds only became legal in 2000.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 3, 2009)

i live in homoland homos are welcome here except where the moroccan islam nigres live and bible belters


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 3, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> There *are* no gays in Britain. Fact.








so creepy

And yeah I'm not Belgian (just live here) but all these countries invaded by Napoleon got their gay on pretty soon iirc. Portugal actually legalized it back in the late 19th century for a couple of years before it was recriminalized again for some reason :/

EDIT: yeah the Netherlands is pretty much the Land of Gays.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 3, 2009)

> Britain has a terrible record re: gays anyway. Like, horrible. Gay sex between sixteen year olds only became legal in 2000.


yeah, this sucks. and we still don't have proper gay marriage, right? like, civil unions and stuff. ):

it's really odd when you consider how blatantly gay so much of Britain has been in the past. we've had like, three lesbian queens or something. and loads of gay royalty.



> And yeah I'm not Belgian (just live here)


yeah i'm not actually British as well (well sorta, I'm half and half I guess? having two passports is fun)



> but all these countries invaded by Napoleon got their gay on pretty soon iirc.


ooh interesting correlation you make there. :3



> EDIT: yeah the Netherlands is pretty much the Land of Gays.


amongst many, many other things...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 3, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> yeah i'm not actually British as well (well sorta, I'm half and half I guess? having two passports is fun)


I have _three passports_, none of them Belgian. Beat that. (it's actually a pain because i keep having to renew them all at the same time ): )


> ooh interesting correlation you make there. :3


He was a cool guy 'v'


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 3, 2009)

> I have three passports, none of them Belgian. Beat that. (it's actually a pain because i keep having to renew them all at the same time ): )


huh? how did you get three? O_o

i'm guessing, one from your mother's country, one from your father's country and one from where you were born? but no belgian passport? that is really odd.



> He was a cool guy 'v'


Napoleon was a total badass. he's a hero to short people everywhere. he's like our Martin Luther King. ¦3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 3, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> huh? how did you get three? O_o
> 
> i'm guessing, one from your mother's country, one from your father's country and one from where you were born? but no belgian passport? that is really odd.


Nope: I've got a Portuguese one because of my mum, a Dutch one because of my dad and an Australian one (plus birth certificate) because of my dad as well.
He was born there.
I think I don't have a Belgian passport because my mother works in the EU and so I only need a special ID card. Or something. I'll ask her.

And yeah, Napo's cool as hell. He's also the same height as Medvedev huhu


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 3, 2009)

> Nope: I've got a Portuguese one because of my mum, a Dutch one because of my dad and an Australian one (plus birth certificate) because of my dad as well.
> He was born there.
> I think I don't have a Belgian passport because my mother works in the EU and so I only need a special ID card. Or something. I'll ask her.


you can inherit two nationalities from one parent? interesting.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 3, 2009)

You don't need a Belgian passport because you're not a Belgian national! or something idk.

but yeah Britain sucks at gay. It's weird considering that like, Britain has a fuckton of gays, past and present.

I guess it's just that we never actually legalise things until we absolutely _have_ to.


----------

